#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [作品] Sergal C v1.0 (3K碳纖+LED)

## AF91N

小弟是製作上的初學者

還請各位大大指教了XD"

小弟的Plurk : http://www.plurk.com/AF91N 更新有時候會在Plurk上XD


Sergal C v1.0
這隻用上不少新方法製作XD,包含了3K斜織碳纖,LED,拆卸式臉皮www



LED測試






臉皮拆卸測試



Sergal齒模 - 有看過這隻應該都知道他的牙通常都在後頭XD





就快完成了XDD



Sergal C v1.0成品測試XDD

----------


## 菜鳥

好厲害 竟然可以做出LED寫實眼
我很好奇這到底是怎麼做到的
拆卸式臉皮？感覺好酷 :wuffer_laugh: 
你的這個作品真的是一個非常創新的一個設計,簡直是獨一無二 :狐狸爽到:

----------

